
Video: Army’s Robot-Man Walks Like the Real Thing - brandnewly
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/10/video-armys-robot-man-walks-like-the-real-thing/
======
blackguardx
They are careful to point out that it walks heel-to-toe like a human. Why did
they design the robot to do this? Humans only walk heel-to-toe when they wear
shoes. Does a heel-to-toe walking pattern give the robot any particular
advantages? Did they just design it in to make the robot appear to have a more
human gait? I find this very interesting.

Also, I noticed that the robot is wearing rock climbing shoes - the 5.10
coyote to be exact. I am guessing that this is for better traction on the
tread mill. Rock climbing shoes have very thin soles with no cushioning
whatsoever. No human would be able to walk with a heel-to-toe gait wearing
those shoes on a hard surface without considerable heel pain after a few
strides.

~~~
pmichaud
It explains it in the article -- the robot is designed to simulate the motion
of real, human soldiers in order to test protective, anti-chemical gear for
the military (both walking and crawling apparently). It'll also be able to
regulate temperature and sweating.

------
erikstarck
Fascinating. Now take a look at this video of sprinter Oscar Pictorious:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON4B-fNCvSg> and add the two technologies.

Cyborgs, here we come.

------
geuis
I remember the very early prototypes of what became Asimo. The difference
between then and the ones that were released a couple years ago was quite
startling. Seeing this video specifically reminds me of the same thing. I'm
envisioning how this technology will look in 5 years. I think we're a hell of
a lot closer to life-like android/robots than we are away.

------
KiwiNige
I thought it would make more sense to copy the leg design from other bi-peds
such as chickens, which are similar to a dogs back legs with the ankle acting
more like our knee.

I'd been led to believe that our legs worked the way the do due to evolving to
climb trees, then evolving back to walk on the ground leaving them less than
optimal.

------
anigbrowl
Indeed it does, and very impressive it is too. I cannot help wondering,
though, why it is wearing shoes...unless they want to conceal some ever-so-
clever technology.

~~~
mahmud
Is not so much concealment as protection of expensive equipment, the carpet,
and should this thing decide to do the 100 meter dash all on its own,
protection of human hurdles that might otherwise get steel toes lodged in
their abdomens.

------
furyg3
I must say their earlier robot, big dog, walked suspiciously like a human as
well.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXJZVZFRFJc>

;)

~~~
joeycfan
a human with a servere case of the farts...

------
speek
As much as I love BostonDynamics, I'm pretty pissed off at them since they
won't return my emails about speaking at a local university.

------
detcader
I wonder how long it'll take them to rig it to fire an machine gun...

the recoil will sure be a problem, but hey, it's stable when pushed.

------
_ck_
You know what I worry about, war becoming too "easy".

Drones, robots, etc. with little or no human toll to pay.

------
joeycfan
I'm a little worried about this - once the USA gets disposable robot soldiers
there's nothing to stop them waging war in all directions simultaneously...

Spend $ not American lives - prefect for the MIC.

~~~
sown
It is not as if there is something magically american about these robots.
Other nations can and do build their own military robots. Also, they are not
cheap. They, as of now, require personnel to operate. I wouldn't worry about
an army of autonomous robot soldiers. Save that for the movies.

~~~
joeycfan
Yes but I remember when computers weighed 16 tons.. today people stick a
better one than that in their ear....

